# Safe to feed Elk meat daily?



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

I've been giving my dog Turkey for awhile now and he does great on it but want to switch up the protein to prevent allergies from arising. I can't feed beef as he has a reaction to it and I think he has minor allergies to chicken... Was thinking of trying Elk and running him through a 25lb box of it then switch proteins when each box is up... Think this is ok or 2ish weeks on red meat not going to be good for him?


----------

